# Badmephisto's PLL page



## bichettereds (Jan 12, 2009)

could someone do me a favor and put badmephisto's pll algorithms and guide on a microsoft word page or something so I can print it out (prefferably on 1 page). I dont have a printer so I have to use the library's. I dont have microsoft office either(still using the trial version and cant use much of any of the features). 

Also.. if anyone knows where I can get a printable page of all the F2L algorithms it would be much appreciated.


----------



## JohnnyA (Jan 12, 2009)

use www.cubestation.co.uk for the algorithms, it has PLL and F2L and you can print them out easily.


----------



## bichettereds (Jan 12, 2009)

The algorithms overview page (that supposedly had printable pages) does not exist... http://www.cubestation.co.uk/cs2/index.php?page=3x3x3/algorithmoverview/algorithmoverview

Im looking for something more suitable for printing (I will be paying .25 per page)

I love the way badmephisto's PLLs are listed.


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 12, 2009)

www.cubewhiz.com/pllprint.html


----------



## JohnnyA (Jan 12, 2009)

You want this page for dan's algs printed.

http://www.cubestation.co.uk/cs2/index.php?page=3x3x3/cfop/printable


----------



## bichettereds (Jan 12, 2009)

I used the link to Dan Harris' website provided by JohnnyA. Thanks guys! 

I dont know why I wasnt able to find that myself.


----------



## adragast (Jan 13, 2009)

Something like this ? Sorry, not in one page but three... hope bad mephisto would be unhappy with this, I just copy paste into a doc file, everything is from him, I don't pretend to have anything to do with the algorithms...


----------



## brunson (Jan 13, 2009)

http://brunson.com/all.html

It's not completely up to date, but it's mostly the algs I use in one place for my convenience. If it's useful to anyone else, that's great. Most of them came from either Macky or Bob, in fact, I started with Macky's and replaced as I synthesized other peoples algs.

Algorithm selection is very personal and should reflect your style, so learn from as many different places as you can. They'll probably even change as you progress and you get better at certain moves. For example, I've added Erik's slice move U and H perms to my repertoire as I got better at performing M'. I've also started adding new algs for performing PLL and OLL cases without requiring AUF.

(And yet, I still suck)


----------



## CubeSlut666 (Aug 3, 2009)

F1Z2L3 said:


> I have a complete OLL and PLL guide free to download for Microsoft Excel. You can also Look under guides, how to's, etc.
> Many of my algs are the same as Bad's. Btw the pll page is one easy printable page unfortunatly since you dont have office I'm not sure if you'll be able to use it. In case you ever need it it's there.



Thanks F1Z2L3. I like your spreadsheet, and I generally like BadMephisto's algorithms better than others I have seen. Thanks for sharing !
Cheers,


PS - I have attached a pdf version of the PLL page for the convenience of others who don't have Office.


----------



## UndeadManWalking (Aug 3, 2009)

F1Z2L3 said:


> I have a complete OLL and PLL guide free to download for Microsoft Excel. You can also Look under guides, how to's, etc.
> Many of my algs are the same as Bad's. Btw the pll page is one easy printable page unfortunatly since you dont have office I'm not sure if you'll be able to use it. In case you ever need it it's there.



Thanks! I hope you meant for all of us, because this is helpful.


----------



## badmephisto (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm not too proud of my PLLs. I will maybe do some research on them when I get back to Canada... but they are essentially the same thing as cubewhiz PLLs :s
fail..


----------

